# new drvier



## turbo_boost (Oct 23, 2005)

right im going to be sensible and not say that i would like to insure a skyline at the age of 17 lol 

but i have just passed my driving test so what car would you people recommend i need some thing decent ive got a budget of about £7000

and what insurance companies would you recommend

regards moe


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hiya,
Its a question that comes up a lot here. Its tough on you youngsters with Insurance, but i suppose its only right. My son is 17 and he is going to be having the same problem.
There are some fun cars out there....Suzuki Swifts, 200 SX's, Mazda 323's, Nissan Silvia, and so on. Your best bet is a smaller car, try and keep it as cheap as possible. get some good driving experience behind you on your own insurance and then build up to better cars. It sounds like its going to be ages till you manage to get what you want, but, its worth it.


----------



## turbo_boost (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks for the reply i just doen want something stupid i can afford to buy 200's etc etc but cnt egt insurance on them that is the problem so if you could please keep the suggestions coming


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi, I'm 18 and I've been driving my own car for about 4 months now.

I had a much lower budget than you, but I snagged a nice 1.1 litre 106 for £1100. 

I insured it with Provident, who gave me a six months plan. After that 6 months they grant me 2 YEARS no claims, which is nice  The only snag is after the 6 months I HAVE to renew with the same company, but that should be ok.

Just means that I can build my no claims faster, but my age will always be a snag. But after my 1 and a half years with provident i will have 3 years no claims, so its all good 

Just a bit of info for you 

EDIT : Grats on passing your test btw


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Get a performance diesel as insurers have not really caught on to it yet so you get some decent performance and mpg at a good insurance rate - cheaper to run too.


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd say buy a car for around 1-2k, insure it cheaply and save the rest of the cash. Drive it till you can afford to insure something a bit more special, then put the money saved towards buying/insuring a really decent car. I know it sounds like a long time to wait, but in a couple of years when you're driving around in a car that's the envy of all your mates, you'll think it was worth it!


----------



## AWD Freak (Oct 17, 2005)

Right, if I were you I'd start off with a Fiat Punto GT that way the car is cheap and you'll still have enough to insure the car, and you'll get the feeling of boost so by the time you reach your 20s you are ready to step up. Or if you want something JDM I'd buy a Toyota Starlet GTI wickid little things and kinda like the baby Nissan Pulsar GTI-R but without the AWD, still a twin cam turbo with a top mount but in 1.3L form. Thats a rough idea for you mate.

George


----------

